# Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4



## robdasilva (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hab mich jetzt für diese Rute entschieden.
Welche Rollen Schnur Kombination würdet Ihr empfehlen??
Einsatzgebiet Trockenfliege und kleine Nymphen.

Gruß Rob


----------



## gezz (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Hallo,

ich habe die Rute seit dem letzten Frühsommer und bin mehr als begeistert! Außer an sehr kleinen und dicht bewachsenen Gewässern, nutze ich die Rute für alle Einsatzegbiete der Forellenfischerei: Von der kleinen Trockenfliege bis zur schweren Tungstennymphe. 

Da ich nicht sonderlich weit werfen muss und die Rute gerne schon auf kurze Distanz auflade, habe ich mich für eine "Guideline Presentation" - noch das alte Modell - entschieden (in Klasse 5). Ich habe anfänglich zwischen dieser und einer "Sage Performance Taper" geschwankt, mich dann aber für die Presentation entschieden und nichts bereut.

Auf der Rute habe ich eine "Danielsson LW 2five". Wiegt ca. 150gr. und balanciert die Rute - gerade auch zum Nymphenfischen mit erhobenem Arm - gut aus. 

Wenn Du weiter werfen möchtest bekommst Du sicher auch noch einen guten Tipp.







Auf meinem Blog findest Du sicher hier und da noch ein paar andere Bilder von der Rute in Aktion. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Äschenschädler (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Tach,

für mich momentan immer noch eine der schönsten Rollen auf dem Markt

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/loopopti.html


TL


----------



## gezz (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja zum Glück streiten 

Im Moment bekommst Du die alten Danielsson Rollen (ehemals Loop) stark reduziert. Ist vielleicht auch noch ein Argument. Ich meine, 399 Euro für eine Rolle müssen es ja nicht gerade sein...

Alex


----------



## Sneep (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Hallo,

Jetzt kommt was ketzerisches. 

Investiere das Geld in eine sehr gute Rute und die beste Schnur. 

Das hast  du getan.

Zur Erinnerung, beim Fliegenfischen ist  die Rolle ein simpler Schnurspeicher. Zur Not könnte ich ich die Schnur auch in die Hosentasche stecken. 

Die Rolle ist beim Fliegenfischen das mit Abstand unwichtigste Teil. 

Sollte man gar nicht denken, wenn man in einen Katalog schaut. 

Die handgedrechselte Messingrolle dient in erster Linie dazu, dass man den Besitzer mit einem guten Angler verwechselt.

Wer solch eine Rolle kauft um sich an dem schönen Stück zu erfreuen, soll das tun. Es gibt sicher auch einen ästhetischen Aspekt.

In der Praxis tut es eine Rolle aus dem unteren Mittelfeld allemal.

Auch auf einer Sage.

SNeEp


----------



## robdasilva (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Als Schnur werd ich warscheinlich die Rio Gold nehmen, als Rolle wuerde mir die Vosseler RC L oder die 1850 Sage reichen.

Danke fuer die Tipps.


Gruß Rob


----------



## archi69 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die handgedrechselte Messingrolle dient in erster Linie dazu, dass man den Besitzer mit einem guten Angler verwechselt.
> 
> SNeEp


 
#v#v#v


----------



## Rikus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Hi Rob, 

Rolle: mit der Vosseler liegst du richtig, ich fische die Normalkern RC2 seit Jahren an meiner XP 590-4, mir reicht rimcontroll als Bremsmethode auch bei 50er Rainies in straker Strömung. 
Super Preis-Leistung und made in Germany. 
Nimm aber die Größte, damit du noch Platz für backing hast. 

Schnur: z.Zt. SA-Nymph-Taper, ist ok.

BL, Rikus


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Hey Rob, 
da die Saison ohnehin vorbei ist würde ich an deinerr Stelle auf die Neuheiten für die Saison 2011 warten.
Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Schnäppchen machen.
Ich würde dir zu einer Nautilus FW raten.
Da scheint für 2011 was Neues zu kommen.
Mit dem aktuellen Model bin ich hochzufrieden.
Schön leicht, tolles Design, sauber verarbeitet und ne echt gute Bremse.
Im Amiland ist die schon teilweise für 160$ im Sale zu bekommen.
Da werden zum Ende des Jahres oder zum Anfang des nächsten Jahres auch bei uns die Preise purzeln.
Viele Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die handgedrechselte Messingrolle dient in erster Linie dazu, dass man den Besitzer mit einem guten Angler verwechselt.




|good:

Es ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

(OffTopic)
@Gezz
Wenn ich mir den Korkgriff der Z-Axis anschaue, bekomme ich das Weinen... das ist für diese Preisklasse schlicht eine Zumutung. 

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Es ist eigentlich alles gesagt.




#d


Achso! Den wahrhaft guten Angler erkennt man also daran, dass er eine günstige Ausrüstung fischt.
Ich liebe diese Verallgemeinerungen.

Wie Sneep schon sagt,  gibt es auch Leute, für die die Ästhetik eine Rolle spielt, die einfach Spaß an hochwertiger  Technik haben, oder aber auf gediegene Metallverarbeitung stehen.
Diesen Leuten abzusprechen gute Angler zu sein finde ich nicht fair.
Viele Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> #d
> 
> 
> Achso! Den wahrhaft guten Angler erkennt man also daran, dass er eine günstige Ausrüstung fischt.
> ...



Hallo Stephan,
wenn man nur versteht, was man verstehen will stimme ich dir zu.
Vordergündig geht es aber darum, dass man, wie Sneep ansprach, sich die Schnur auch in die Hosentasche stecken kann.... also die Rolle nur Schnuraufbewahrung ist.
Wenn man hierbei nun aus optischen Gründen gern etwas blitzendes und glänzendes haben möchte, kein Problem... auch ich habe so ein paar Glitzerteile #h
Aber keine Rolle über 200 Euro, weil das für mich (der nicht im Salzwasser fischt) rausgeschmissenes Geld ist!
Die Fragestellung des TE war nach einer "passenden" Rolle, zu einer Rute in der 500-600 Euro Klasse. Hier muß man fairerhalber erwähnen, das nicht die Rolle sondern die Schnur das Ausschlaggebende ist, um diese Rute entsprechend Blankfähigkeiten zu nutzen.
Gern kann er die Kombi um eine 400 Euro Rolle ergänzen, von mir aus, ich muß es ja nicht bezahlen...
aber die Rolle macht aus der Kombi eben nicht die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" |bla:

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Lieber Blauzahn,
du solltest mal genau nachsehen, welchen Teil du zitiert und als gutes Posting bezeichnet hast.
Das lässt nicht viel Spielraum für andere Auslegungen.
Aber egal; bestimmt will ich es nur so verstehen.

Zurück zum Thema:
Zum Werfen ist die Kombination von Schnur und Rute der ausschlaggebend.
Die Rolle spielt dafür keine Geige.
Jedoch bin ich lieber für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet und fische daher ein höherwertige Rolle.
Viele Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## robdasilva (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*

Hallo,
es wird eine Vosseler DC3, für meine Zwecke absolut ausreichend.

Danke für eure Infos.

Grüße Rob


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolle für Sage Z-Axis 590-4*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> #d
> 
> 
> Achso! Den wahrhaft guten Angler erkennt man also daran, dass er eine günstige Ausrüstung fischt.
> Ich liebe diese Verallgemeinerungen.



Deshalb baue ich.. und wie ich durch deine Anmeldung "nebenan" sehe, auch du, die Ruten selbst.
Schon sind wir wieder ein Stück näher am "Gemeinten" als am "Verstandenen" #h

Abendgruß,
René


----------

